# Celebrities keeping herps



## shortstuff61 (Mar 9, 2011)

Inspired by a recent thread Hugsta posted, I just thought it might be interesting to list celebrities that you know of that keep herps, and maybe even some species that they are known for keeping. I can't think of any other than Kerry King of Slayer from Hugsta's thread...


----------



## nat0810 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tara Moss keeps pythons


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicholas cage
slash 
michael jackson did


----------



## Torah (Mar 9, 2011)

how could we forget Steve and Bindi Irwin ??


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 9, 2011)

kosta tszyu- i sold him a baby diamond about 7 years ago !!!


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 9, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Nicholas cage
> slash
> michael jackson did


 Michael Jackson had a Boa constrictor imperator (just going by a photo I saw), and apparently Nic Cage kept some vens.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 9, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> apparently Nic Cage kept some vens.


 
He had a pair of cobras but had to give them to a zoo, cause when his neighbours found out he had them they threatened to sue him lol.


----------



## sarcastocrat (Mar 9, 2011)

Why would you sue someone for keeping Cobras? I can't stand Nicholas Cage, but I sure would have liked to have seen his cobras!


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure if youd call him a celebrity but Troy Simmonds kept adders.


----------



## longqi (Mar 9, 2011)

Theres a pop singer who was on Idol who has a nice BHP


----------



## russellman (Mar 9, 2011)

Megan Fox has a python of some sort, cant remember which one tho


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> Theres a pop singer who was on Idol who has a nice BHP



Would we call someone who was on Idol a celebrity?? :lol:

Just asking....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Michael Jackson had a Boa constrictor imperator (just going by a photo I saw), and apparently Nic Cage kept some vens.



I think that was it.

He also kept a piecost?


----------



## hornet (Mar 9, 2011)

How can you guys not think of our very own Derek roddy, amazing drummer right into his BHP's


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 9, 2011)

hornet said:


> How can you guys not think of our very own Derek roddy, amazing drummer right into his BHP's


 
Whoa, saw some of his, nice!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Derek Roddy 
Slash
Kerry King 
Alice Cooper
....Jannico Kelk


----------



## frogboy77 (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm pritty sure guy sebastian has a bhp


----------



## Defective (Mar 12, 2011)

*mods can we please keep this ON TOPIC??*

on topic: 
-Denise Richards has 2 Uromastyx lizards that she adopted for her daughters


----------



## russellman (Mar 12, 2011)

Lambert said:


> *mods can we please keep this ON TOPIC??*
> 
> on topic:
> -Denise Richards has 2 Uromastyx lizards that she adopted for her daughters



+1


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 12, 2011)

Slash got rid of his snakes when his first child was on the way.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 12, 2011)

A good number of NRL players keep snakes. Rather interesting ones in some cases.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 12, 2011)

veteran hollywood actor CHARLES BRONSAN keeps many snakes and spiders. a friend of mine from London some years ago, who was recommended for the position of his secretary, was told this, when deciding if he would go to US , expenses paid, for an interview.. he would be working in the same house as the herps/spiders


----------



## hugsta (Mar 12, 2011)

-Peter said:


> A good number of NRL players keep snakes. Rather interesting ones in some cases.


 
Yes they do don't they.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Mar 13, 2011)

marylin manson used to have snakes, then his mum started to look after them for him.
clint eastwood at one stage had snakes too, for a short period of time.
jonothan ross has a royal/ball python.
william regal the wwe wrestler has a collection as well, well he used to anyway.


----------



## Syn2554 (Mar 13, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> marylin manson used to have snakes, then his mum started to look after them for him.
> clint eastwood at one stage had snakes too, for a short period of time.
> jonothan ross has a royal/ball python.
> william regal the wwe wrestler has a collection as well, well he used to anyway.


lol eastwood. I know so much about him now that I'm doing a feature article on Sergio Leone, but I didn't know that!


----------



## sammie-leigh (Mar 13, 2011)

Syn2554 said:


> oh snap
> 
> 
> lol eastwood. I know so much about him now that I'm doing a feature article on Sergio Leone, but I didn't know that!


 
eastwood owns a lot of different pets, and will occaisonally take some in every now and again...he has done quite a few interviews where he discusses his animals and his love for them and what he owns at the moment and what he has owned previously....
i guess we can't always know everything


----------



## frogboy77 (Mar 13, 2011)

i'm pretty sure guy sebastion has a bhp


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for contributing. 
Some very interesting ones in there.
Wish I knew of a couple more to add!


----------



## ekipkcorb (Mar 13, 2011)

theres a song on jjj art the moment cant remember who its by but its called gecko operation. one of the band members tried breeding them or something and failed.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave Mustaine had a scorpion that his friend gave him and then his girlfriend kicked him out the house and wouldnt give him the scorpion back lol


----------



## cris (Mar 14, 2011)

Necro and Ill Bill have rapped about chasing dragons or something, i can only assume they kept lizards.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 14, 2011)

bliss n eso have a song called "watchdog water dragons" and mention lizards randomly in a few songs, but i dont think any of the three members actually keep herps


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the below is called "muscles", wonder if it was the same snake all t he way through?


----------



## Colin (Mar 15, 2011)

please keep the thread on topic.


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

Alice coopers snake's name was called Julius squeezer but died after he was bitten by a rat.


----------



## cris (Mar 16, 2011)

Bear Grylls keeps herps, a variety from all over the world but he doesnt keep any particular species for any extended time(I have heard rumours he doesnt even have a permit).


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 16, 2011)

In Rocky Balboa, if you watch at the beginning Sly has a tank in his room with 2 red eared sliders in in, and in Rambo he is a snake catcher. It made me wonder if he is a reptile enthusiast?


----------

